# SMTP Probleme seit heute



## erazor666 (28. Apr. 2010)

Hi,
ich habe seit heute Probleme mit SMTP. (Debian, ISPConfig3)
Ich habe bisher weder AUTH noch SSL aktiviert, alles hat so einwandfrei geklappt.
1.
Der SMTP Service ist von aussen erreichbar:
telnet IP 25
zeigt mir ein Login prompt...

ehlo localhost
250-babette.meinhostname.de
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN

2.
Output Netstat&iptables.
babette:~# netstat -tap | grep smtp
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                        2421/master
babette:~# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports                                   ssh

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

3.
In Webmail (Squirrel) kann ich mich einloggen und Mails von dort versenden, ohne Probleme...Diese kommen auch an.

4. Auf POP kann ich per Outlook/Thunderbird zugreifen, nur SMTP streikt auf einmal.

5. *
    *   Show Mail warn-Log  ---> keine EInträge
    *   Show Mail err-Log  ---> keine EInträge

6. MAIL LOG
Apr 16 12:00:01 babette imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1],  time=0
Apr 16 12:00:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3390]: connect from  localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:00:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3390]: lost connection after  CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:00:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3390]: disconnect from  localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1],  time=0
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3493]: connect from  localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3493]: lost connection after  CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:05:01 babette postfix/smtpd[3493]: disconnect from  localhost[127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:10:01 babette pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:10:01 babette pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:10:01 babette imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 16 12:10:01 babette imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1],  time=0

Die Zeit ist im ISPCONFIG verdreht, debian zeigt die Zeit korrekt:

babette:~# date
Mi 28. Apr 17:55:26 CEST 2010

Woran kann es liegen das ich mich nicht mehr bei SMTP authentifizieren kann?

Sollte ich lieber eine andere Methode (AUTH / TLS / SSL) aktivieren? Wenn ja wie? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

Laut dem Log hat sich niemand versucht mittels smtp-auth mit dem Server zu verbinden. Schau mal bitte direkt in das mail.log auf der Shell und poste mal die exakte Fehlermldung die Du im Email Client erhältst.


----------



## erazor666 (28. Apr. 2010)

Der Email Client zeigt gar nichts, er fordert nur zur Eingabe eines Passwortes auf als ob es falsch wäre - ist es aber nicht, Mails abrufen kann ich ja damit auch...
Wo liegt das mail.log?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

/var/log/mail.log


----------



## erazor666 (29. Apr. 2010)

babette:~# tail /var/log/mail.log -n40
Apr 29 09:06:49 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:49 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: disconnect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:50 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: connect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: disconnect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:51 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: connect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: disconnect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:52 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: connect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: disconnect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:53 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: connect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:54 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:54 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:54 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Connection refused
Apr 29 09:06:54 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Apr 29 09:06:54 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: warning: unknown[188.46.154.104]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 29 09:06:55 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:55 babette postfix/smtpd[22164]: disconnect from unknown[188.46.154.104]
Apr 29 09:06:55 babette postfix/smtpd[22168]: connect from unknown[188.46.154.104]


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2010)

Starte den saslauthd bitte mal neu.


----------



## erazor666 (29. Apr. 2010)

Das scheint irgendwie nicht zu gehen???

babette:~# /etc/init.d/saslauthd restart
/etc/init.d/saslauthd: line 22: sort: command not found


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2010)

Bist Du auch wirklich als root eingeloggt? Wenn ja, was steht denn genau in Zeile 22 der Datei /etc/init.d/saslauthd


----------



## erazor666 (29. Apr. 2010)

ja, bin ganz sicher root 

Line 22: (saslauthd)
DEFAULT_FILES=`find /etc/default -regex '/etc/default/saslauthd[_a-zA-Z0-9\-]*$' -print | sort`


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgab von:

which sort


----------



## erazor666 (29. Apr. 2010)

mhm da kam gar nichts. meinst du mein sort ist verschwunden und deshalb startet der salsauthd nicht mehr?


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von erazor666:


> mhm da kam gar nichts. meinst du mein sort ist verschwunden und deshalb startet der salsauthd nicht mehr?


Ja, danach sieht es aus. Unter Debian ghört der sort Bfehl zu den coreutils. Versuch also mal ein:

apt-get install --reinstall coreutils

(Du hattest doch ein debian, oder?)


----------



## erazor666 (29. Apr. 2010)

Ja es ist Debian..
Ok, also es wurde folgendes aktualisiert:
babette:/etc/init.d# apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 1 erneut installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 35 nicht aktualisiert.
Es müssen noch 0B von 3751kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
(Lese Datenbank ... 38110 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von coreutils 6.10-6 (durch .../coreutils_6.10-6_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für coreutils ...
Verarbeite Trigger für man-db ...
Richte coreutils ein (6.10-6) ...

und siehe da:
babette:/etc/init.d# which sort
/usr/bin/sort
babette:/etc/init.d# /etc/init.d/saslauthd start
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.

Wow also das ist krass, da war einfach mein Sort kaputt/verschwunden.
Mhm bevor das SMTP Problem auftrat ist der Server morgens gecrasht. Meinst Du das könnte das "Sort" beschädigt haben?

Auf jeden Fall tausend Dank schonmal für deine Super Hilfe!

Ich glaub so ein Fehler kommt auch selten vor


----------



## Laubie (30. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von erazor666:


> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 1 erneut installiert, 0 zu entfernen u*nd 35 nicht aktualisiert.*


ist das mit Absicht so???

Evtl. solltest du mal nen 

```
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
```
ausführen


----------



## erazor666 (6. Mai 2010)

Ja das habe ich inzwischen auch gemacht. Danke ;-)


----------

